# Super Reverb Upgrades



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking for some opinions on upgrades on tubes (pre/power ) and speaker upgrades for a Super Reverb Reissue and a 72 Super Reverb Drool


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What speakers are in it? CTS ceramics?


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Speakers*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> What speakers are in it? CTS ceramics?



The speakers are alnicos , what do you think , should i try replacements or keep the originals? What about tubes ?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> The speakers are alnicos , what do you think , should i try replacements or keep the originals? What about tubes ?


Reissue will have RI Jensens in it. You can always look at some webers maybe the 10F125s or 1A125s.

What's the 72' got in it?


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Reissue will have RI Jensens in it. You can always look at some webers maybe the 10F125s or 1A125s.
> 
> What's the 72' got in it?


72 has the original Fenders which i think are alnicos.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> 72 has the original Fenders which i think are alnicos.


Square or round magnets? Round are ceramic.

With the 72' you might want to take it to a tech and get it black faced. Blackfacing a silverface doesn't effect value, heck it may increase value.ou 

Blackfacing mean just changing the circuit to an AB763 circuit. Usually doesn't take much, a few cap and resister changes here and there.

For tubes, I like the older Svetlana 6L6s. Preamp tubes you could go with the JJ ECC803S tube for 12AX7s. 12AT7s I'd go with some Mullard CV4024s.


.02


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*upgrades*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Square or round magnets? Round are ceramic.
> 
> With the 72' you might want to take it to a tech and get it black faced. Blackfacing a silverface doesn't effect value, heck it may increase value.ou
> 
> ...


The speakers have square magnets , the amp has been blackfaced , it does sound really good , i was just wondering what tweaks i could possibly do to make it sound better ( other than practicing more ..........lol )
thanks for your input!


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> The speakers have square magnets , the amp has been blackfaced , it does sound really good , i was just wondering what tweaks i could possibly do to make it sound better ( other than practicing more ..........lol )
> thanks for your input!


 define better. is there a problem?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> The speakers have square magnets , the amp has been blackfaced , it does sound really good , i was just wondering what tweaks i could possibly do to make it sound better ( other than practicing more ..........lol )
> thanks for your input!


Do you want more chime? or more bass? More Give? Tighter feel? The possibilites are endless. You have to take for what it was built for..If it sounds good don't change it..I find if you play with the amp over time you will get used to how it reacts, sounds and feels and it will grow on you.

my .02


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Do you want more chime? or more bass? More Give? Tighter feel? The possibilites are endless. You have to take for what it was built for..If it sounds good don't change it..I find if you play with the amp over time you will get used to how it reacts, sounds and feels and it will grow on you.
> 
> my .02


Its got great creamy bass ( compared to my SRRI ) , maybe this is due to the older speakers , maybe a little more chime and give would be nice , but i do really like it the way it is , i just thought i would experiment with different tubes , speakers ( although it would be expensive )


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

New speakers will give you what your looking for. Finding what you like is a whole nuther thang. I hear Kendrick Blackframes are the ticket in these. Just ask Michael Landau. His Super has those, and his tone is pretty good.

CT.


----------



## jlemoine (Apr 21, 2006)

*Check out Tone Tubby as well*

Check out the Tone Tubby speakers, these are really amazing speakers as well. They have 10" and 12" models.

I have one Alnico" and one Ceramic 12" in my Super Reverb (Weber clone).

http://www.tonetubby.com/

The Canadian dealer is Trinity Amps in Toronto, check with Stephen Cohrs, he is the owner and can tell you a lot about them.
http://www.trinityamps.com/

John


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

In my opinion hemp cone speakers will lose some of the highs that the super is great for.
You might want to look elsewhere for some tone.Have you had the bias checked?What tubes are you using? An amp that is not biased properly will not sound great.Cheap tubes will also not sound good.
There are lots of things a good tune up will cure too.
Getting the current speakers reconed is cheaper than buying new ones and can get that 'new amp' tone back.The reissue supers are not as nice as a blackface super IMHO.It's the transformers that give it it's tone.

www.claramps.com 

[email protected]


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

The single biggest improvement in tone you can get will come from upgrading speakers. Unless you are fortunate enough to own a blackface SR with Jensens, you will see a huge improvement.
Most boutique amp builders are mixing speakers types in their multi-speaker amps or cabs. A few years ago I installed 2 ceramic Webers and 2 Alnico Webers in my SR and I have never looked back. It sounds absolutely amazing. The only downside is the hefty magnets on the ceramics added a couple of pounds to an already heavy amp!:tongue: 
In Canada I have had excellent service from Steamco Music. They sell Webers, Celestion and others. Their prices are great, reasonably priced shipping and great guys to deal with.
Have fun!


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

*Super dooper*

No matter what, the Super is a great amp!

I run my vintage '65 Blackie with either JAN Phillips 6L6GC's or Mullard 6L6GC's, a bit pricey, but oh so fat. The JAN tubes can be biased a bit hotter, say to attain 35 watts dissipation...making the amp really put out. I managed to find some RCA 7025 NOS tubes, the original preamp model, and use them to run the Vibrato channel. I use any old 12AX7A to run the normal channel. Mine was modded with a preamp out jack, but I rarely use it. I does sound good using a Reissue 65 twin reverb as a booster, but the Super really was really useful all on its own. To round it off I mounted a 12-volt brushless 3" cooling fan under the power tubes, which really does extend their useful life.:bow:


----------

